# Where can i buy NGX tools?



## Xellos2099 (May 18, 2017)

A friend of mine just ask me if i could hack his neogeo x.  I read about it and find out i would need the NGX tools for it.  Any idea where I could buy one as a lot of store that used to sell them don't have it anymore


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 18, 2017)

You dont need one, just bridge the pins like this:






At least for the NEOGEO Roms


----------



## Xellos2099 (May 18, 2017)

I am not even sure what am i looking at


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 19, 2017)

a regular SD card with the pins swtiched to match the NeoGeoX

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i can sell you one, pm me.


----------



## Xellos2099 (May 19, 2017)

i assume it won;t work with emulator?


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 19, 2017)

Xellos2099 said:


> i assume it won;t work with emulator?


only neogeo games as far as i know


----------



## Neoj4k3 (Jul 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> a regular SD card with the pins swtiched to match the NeoGeoX
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> i can sell you one, pm me.



I would love one


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 25, 2017)

Sadly newcomers cant send PMs, but i need to check if i still got some left.


----------



## Neoj4k3 (Jul 25, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Sadly newcomers cant send PMs, but i need to check if i still got some left.




Ok, please let me know, I tried one and killed an adapter lol, if reasonable I wouldnt mind getting one from you


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jul 25, 2017)

Alright, ill look for them today after work.


----------



## Neoj4k3 (Jul 26, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Alright, ill look for them today after work.


Sounds good


----------



## Neoj4k3 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm hoping you had some luck  





ScarletDreamz said:


> Alright, ill look for them today after work.


----------



## Neoj4k3 (Aug 7, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Alright, ill look for them today after work.




You still alive? Lol


----------

